# Halloween Machine October 2013!



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Love the mag! What's not to like? If you love Halloween and yard haunts and anything else spooky for that matter, then you need to be getting this mag. Really puts a little more Halloween goodness into you every issue. Nice platform to share all things Halloween with everyone. Plus it's written and published by the great Paul Counellis.


----------

